# ""  .   ?
..  ?           ..

----------


## Sviata

???    ???         -   ???    ...:pooh:

----------


## DevilsAdvocate

:)

----------

..    ..    - ..     ))

----------


## madcat

.           :)           ....     ....,      =)

----------

ͳ      ,   ..    .    

> 2 
>  ,  ""     ,    ...

   ,   ,   糿?     . ?

----------


## V00D00People

:) 
,  ,       ,  -  (  ).   - (  ),      :),     googl,            ! 
   -  http://antisex.byethost4.com/index.php/articles/31  -  
       ""     -     " " "" ""   .

----------

> -,   . 
>  ,       ,     .      "".
>  ,        ... 
>     ,   ? ,  ...     ,    :)))
>   ,       ???        !  ... ;)

  
        ?      PR ?  
  ,  ..    ..      ..     ,  .. .. 
      ,           ..  ..  
ͳ,         .       ,        ,     ,   ..  ..   ..

----------

,   ..   ..      ..  ..   ..  ..

----------


## motokross

> ..  ?           ..

   .

----------


## V00D00People

> .

    - ...   ,    ,   , ,  , , , , ,   , ,   ...        ...              !?  
:  -    ,             .

----------


## Uksus

,

----------


## motokross

> ,

  .      :smile:

----------

..         ..   .. ?

----------


## Maya

,      -,  . -,   :   ,    (        ),   ,   , , , , , ,  ,  .                .    ... 
   ,       .       ,        . ,  ,   ,    .  
     ,    ,   -.       - ,          ,   - ,         **.       -        .  ** ,,   ,      .    ,        .       .     ,   -   .   .  
   , ..,   ,         .    , ,   .  ,           ,                .  ,   ,              .  ,  ,       ,             ..   ,     .     ,   ,    . 
            .    ,     ,  . ,        ,   .     ,   .     , ..      . 
              ,              .      ,       ,   - .  .  
          ,  , ,   ,         ,         ,    ,            ,  ,  ,   .         . 
2:V00D00People
:  -    ,             . 
      !!! 
2:Uksus 
  ,        
  , !!    !        7  ,  ...

----------


## V00D00People

> .

     

> .

     -  !          !    

> ,    ,   -.

  ,       ?       - ?      ,         :)   

> - ,          ,   - ,         **.

     , ? http://www.poltavaforum.com/showthre...=8883#post8883   

> -        .

       ,  ,    ,          .    ?      ?    

> , ,   .  ,           ,                .

   ,                  (  40) - ,        ,       
  , ,  ,       .  , ,    ,     ,  ,          , , ,     10    ?...   ?...  ,       (     ,   )! 
         ,   -       -  , ,    ,        ().    

> .

     :)  ,   
    :) 
      ,        ! ? , ?! :)   

> ,              .      ,       ,   - .  .

       ,     .   

> ,         ,    ,            ,  ,  ,   .         .

     ,    ,       ,             (  !),     -      
    ,  ! 
:    ...

----------


## motokross

> ,              .  
>     ,    Heritage Foundation -  ,    .   ,   25  ,   , ,   ,      ,      ,    ,     8 .

  http://www.rol.ru/news/med/news/03/06/06_005.htm   

> ,              . 
>  25%   -   .   ,   ,  7,7%   .       - 8,3%  3,4% .        .    ,          .   ,             .    21 .

  http://itnews.com.ua/27576.html

----------


## V00D00People

...    :    

> . 
> ,       ,  (),   , , ,  ,  ,    ,    ,     . 
> IAM   "  "         ,

   

> Rol.ru
> H      ,   
>  !  :
>  <      ,     ,     . ,     ,      [..   ],        , -       . [,     ,     ] H    .    ,      ,          .    ,           ,         .

   

> http://www.gazeta.ru/shizoteen.shtml
>    ≈     
>    Reuters,             . ,          , ,       ,   ,   , ,   .
>            , -            .

   

> (      ' ', ..   ),        .                ,         .

   

> ,      .             .  : ",   ,   ."      " ",         .

   

> (  ) -     ,    ,      .         ,     .    . ..       :      ,      ,              .          .          -       ,        .  , ,     ,     .       ,         .    ,     ,     .      -       .

   

> ,      ?  ,  , ,      "- "? ,  ,     ?

----------


## Shake26

,    ,          .  ,       .   .  .      .     .          .    -     ,    -    .                   -         ...
 .      .       .

----------


## DevilsAdvocate

> ,    ,          .  ,       .   .  .      .     .          .    -     ,    -    .                   -         ...
>  .      .       .

  ...   :)  -   ...
               ???
       ...    ... :sad:

----------


## madcat

,     ?????       - ,  ,   ,   -   . ,     ?:girl_haha:

----------


## Oburi

V00D00People                :girl_cray2::feminist_en:
                      (         )            
      ...:cray::suicide: 
         , ... :prankster2::sarcastic_hand: 
  !       *[COLOR=seagreen]*

----------


## Shake26

> ???

       .       .        .          . ...      ,    .
-    .        .
. (    )

----------


## V00D00People

> V00D00People                :girl_cray2::feminist_en:

  ...           ()   :(

----------


## unique_emperor

> ,     ?????       - ,  ,   ,   -   . ,     ?:girl_haha:

----------


## laithemmer

.   - .
     - .    -   -     .   -  ,  "    ".         -  .     ,    .     .         ,      "  "!!
  - http://www.proza.com.ua/culture/deti...rmarketa.shtml
     -    20 ?      ,   ,    .    -      ...  - , ,   "".
 ? ?
,            , , ,  -             ?!
,     ,   . .    -     ? 
 - ....  ....  ....    ̲....   ,.. ,  ,  ,......
, .

----------


## V00D00People

,   ? 
       ?  
,            ""   , ,   ....

----------


## nickeler

*laithemmer*,        ,  .     ,     .     ,      ,           . .    ,          ,   .    ?             .     ,      ""  ,  .         ,    ,       . 
  , -         .      ,   ,    .   -  ,  !    , !   ... ,   ...

----------


## 23q

! ,   !!!

----------


## nickeler

*V00D00People*,     ,    ,   -.          .

----------


## Rosinka

.
,      .
     ))  
  ,  -  .  ,  - .   ..
,  -  ,         .

----------

> .     ,      ""  ,  .         ,    ,       ....

  ,    (:)  [""  ,..] :    ?   ,  ,   :       ...?

----------


## Rosinka

-     .     ,    .

----------

> -     .

   .    . : ".   ."  ³:  ,  .    ,   .   .   , ,   .

----------


## nickeler

** ,        !    ,      ,   ,  "".     ""   ,      .              .     .  ... 
  ,   .    -   .   " "    ,     ,    ...

----------


## laithemmer

> ,   ?

    ,   -  .     .   ?      +     .  

> ?

      ,  "/"   .  ?

----------


## 23q

> ,  "/"   .  ?

  , ,           !

----------


## nickeler

*23q*,  !   ,       ...    ?          !     "   ===>"     . 
  

> "'      쳺 ,              ,       ,     * -     '* "

   
http://blogs.pravda.com.ua/authors/l...471f7dc893afd/

----------


## V00D00People

> 

  i ? i   i i    ?

----------

**,    ( )  "    "    ,  " "      ,     "" :)    

> Ͳ  ̲Ͳ  Բ

   

> ,      ,  .

   

> ³   , , , , .

   

> ³       .

   

> .

   

> '    .

   

> .

----------


## nickeler

**,        ?  䳿  ,    "      ,     "      ,    ,       .  *V00D00People*,      ?

----------

*nickeler*, . 
,    ,    ?   -,  . ,     ,    .   -      -- -    ))

----------


## rust

> *nickeler*, . 
> ,    ,    ?   -,  . ,     ,    .   -      -- -    ))

      !

----------

